# Tunnel Ram In My Engine Compartment



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a sneak peak of what will be sitting on top of my 455. I haven't done much work on the car, but still gathering "stuff" and getting things ready. I'll have the intake/carb set-up ready to go when the day arrives I can assemble my engine. I'm starting to think more and more that getting my car done is going to be a retirement project. LOL

If the car doesn't go fast, it'll at least look fast parked in a car show.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Old school, me likey!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

That is nasty PJ 👍


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Just a sneak peak of what will be sitting on top of my 455. I haven't done much work on the car, but still gathering "stuff" and getting things ready. I'll have the intake/carb set-up ready to go when the day arrives I can assemble my engine. I'm starting to think more and more that getting my car done is going to be a retirement project. LOL
> 
> If the car doesn't go fast, it'll at least look fast parked in a car show.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but you may have some hood clearance issues😁


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

functional ram air for sure!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

It looks awesome!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> I could be wrong, but you may have some hood clearance issues😁


Not when you don't have a hood - I don't want to keep it all to myself, I wanna share it with others. LOL


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to be WAY cool! So, get busy already!

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> That's going to be WAY cool! So, get busy already!
> 
> Bear


Have been looking for a tunnel ram for years to go with my late 1970's era look and thought I was going to have to try my hand at fabricating up one myself - the Gutsram tunnel ram looks too "pro-stock" 1980's. Got this one, it's a Warrior tunnel ram and period correct. Of course I had top it off with all the "other" period correct stuff to go with it. LOL


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

That looks exactly the same as the one I had (but never got to use), except for the carburetors.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

JIm, Edelbrocks? (The LS of carbs) Why aren't you running Q-jets? I think Bear or somebody posted a pic/video a few years back of dual Q-jets on a tunnel ram, very cool and it RAN! You're a Pontiac man, use Q-jets.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1968gto421 said:


> JIm, Edelbrocks? (The LS of carbs) Why aren't you running Q-jets? I think Bear or somebody posted a pic/video a few years back of dual Q-jets on a tunnel ram, very cool and it RAN! You're a Pontiac man, use Q-jets.


Can't. I have a pair I thought I would use and got all the rebuild materials to do them up, but the base on the tunnel ram where the carb fits is a squarebore - Pic #1. I don't want to chop it up or use an adapter to neck the Q-jet's down to square bore - and it would probably cause tuning problems as this tunnel ram has a small plenum.

I suppose I could play around with some tall adapters and try a pair of Q-jets at some point. But, I am OK with the AFB/AVS - Pontiac did use them on the 1965-66 GTO's. 

The video Bear posted had 4-Q-jets. They would work as long as you had the right top and large plenum. Pic #2 is the height on the rear plenum and Pic #3 is the front plenum as it tapers from rear to front. Pic #4.

AFB's are a great carb for dual's. But, I went one better and got the AVS2 carbs (Mopar used the AVS carb) which have an annular primary ring having 8 holes that supplies a better atomization of the gas, and the secondaries have a adjustable spring loaded air flap just like the Q-jets. The AFB's don't have these features.

Check this video out. They should work well.






Edelbrock.com: Edelbrock AVS2 Carburetors - The Future of Carburetion


Edelbrock Performance Carburetors are made in the USA & available in 500-800 CFM rating for AMC, Buick, Chevy, Chrysler, Ford, Oldsmobile, & Pontiac engines.




www.edelbrock.com


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Can't argue with the annular AVS carbs. You done good


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1968gto421 said:


> Can't argue with the annular AVS carbs. You done good


Yep, but may have shot myself in the foot by selecting the 800CFM version. Everything you will read on the net, and of course those CFM calculators, show I needed smaller. The 600CFM pair may be the ticket, but there are so many variables in determining CFM size and not just the CFM calculators. So I am taking a gamble based on a few hunches and a lot of reading and will see if I will fall into the camp of "selecting too large a carb" or not. My experience is that everything is not always black & white and based on computerized calculators and formulas - I am a firm believer in "port velocities" and matching this up with the engine build and its HP/TQ range & power bands. So it should be a fun experiment with real world data - and if I'm wrong, I'll say I'm wrong.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking forward to your diagnoses when you get it onthe road. Should be a hell raising one way or the other.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> Yep, but may have shot myself in the foot by selecting the 800CFM version. Everything you will read on the net, and of course those CFM calculators, show I needed smaller. The 600CFM pair may be the ticket, but there are so many variables in determining CFM size and not just the CFM calculators. So I am taking a gamble based on a few hunches and a lot of reading and will see if I will fall into the camp of "selecting too large a carb" or not. My experience is that everything is not always black & white and based on computerized calculators and formulas - I am a firm believer in "port velocities" and matching this up with the engine build and its HP/TQ range & power bands. So it should be a fun experiment with real world data - and if I'm wrong, I'll say I'm wrong.


Hey Jim. I've gone the too big carb route before and the Edelbrock carbs are pretty forgiving of it. I put a 600 cfm on a very low HP 305 Chevy and was able to tune it where it ran really good (smaller jets, different metering springs etc). The tuning kits are pretty cheap and give enough parts to play around with to dial it in. May be a bit tougher with two carbs to deal with, but definitely doable. And if anyone can, I'm sure you're the guy. In my case, the 500 cfm would have been a better choice but I originally planned to swap out the 305 for a 350 or 383 and I didn't want to have to buy second new carb after the swap.


----------

